
Show HN: Claim back your Dropbox public folder with PubFolder [MIT licensed] - aftbit
https://pubfolder.com/
======
FriedPickles
Can I use this to host static sites out of my Dropbox again?

~~~
rpklaf
You can embed images with it. You can not host HTML because Dropbox sets
content-disposition: attachment;

